# va boys



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

anyone interested in doing a spadefish trip? how about an offshore trip?

just trying to see if anyone is interested so we can set something up


----------



## Sea2aeS (Jan 7, 2005)

always game for catchin fish.... need ta know a when and a where.... 

How bout a deep drop trip as well???? love to get on some of VAs monster snowys & tiles. As long as the trip includes lotsa :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## Billy J (Aug 3, 2006)

*yep*

jsut need to know when and how much and my dad probaly come to


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

I'm game. Just say when and where


----------



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

We talking about a head boat type trip for the spades or a charter? As for those deep drop fish really long boat run to get to the bigger ones 70-90 miles. I know there is a charter running out of rudy that is an over night trip. Buddy told me that not only did they get into the tilefish but also had some really big grooper then during the day they saw some tuna feeding on the surface so they rigged up for trolling and boated several nice yellowfin. Sure sounded like fun. Lots of work they were using 3 pound sinkers in 700+ feet of water whew thats work

Ken


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

RedskinFan228 said:


> Lots of work they were using 3 pound sinkers in 700+ feet of water whew thats work
> 
> Ken


Two words: Electric Reels


----------



## Sea2aeS (Jan 7, 2005)

and some fish hungry bastards Ill hand crank em. done my share seabassing manually all day long.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Sea2aeS said:


> and some fish hungry bastards Ill hand crank em. done my share seabassing manually all day long.


Ive done the same thing but not in that deep of water.


----------



## gus (Jan 24, 2002)

Fishman said:


> Two words: Electric Reels


are for sissies


----------



## jwconnelly (Jan 27, 2007)

Never trust anything a redskins fan has to say. COWBOYS RULE....


----------



## Billy J (Aug 3, 2006)

*redskins rule*

cowboys suck


----------



## bscheel (Jun 16, 2005)

*Hmmm...*



Billy J said:


> cowboys suck


E-A-G-L-E-S... Eagles!!!


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

neil, i might be interested in a spade trip. let me know.


----------



## 15917 (Aug 22, 2005)

Niel, Call me if you do an offshore trip. 

I'd be down for that.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

gus said:


> are for sissies


Unless your cranking up :fishing: from 600 feet of water with 32 oz of lead and 60lb of fish at the other end of your line.


----------



## jhmorgan (May 16, 2007)

I work on a headboat out of lynnhaven....we ran a seabass trip couple weeks ago and ill keep yall up to date if we have anymore trips comin up for spades, seabass, tilefish and whatnot


----------



## Billy J (Aug 3, 2006)

*yes*

please let me know i would like to do that


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

If the captain is just targeting spades I'd be interested. For Black Seabass I go out on the Morning Star and for tiiles it's only on the Jil Carrie.


----------



## jhmorgan (May 16, 2007)

Send me a message if you want any details about our fishing right now...i dont want to appear as if im trying to sell a product on here


----------



## gus (Jan 24, 2002)

Fishman said:


> Unless your cranking up :fishing: from 600 feet of water with 32 oz of lead and 60lb of fish at the other end of your line.



ill do it all day long


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Hey this old gray haired 64 yr old hung with best of them and did it all day long on Jil Carrie. He not only got his limit of tiles but kept catching for those not as lucky. He also took the money fish in the tiles. "Additionally he got 1/2 his limit in sea bass and didn't even start to fish for them until we had all tiles we needed. The only thing we may need help with is carrying all our fish off the boat. BTW it's very rarely that you'll fish past the 300' line.:beer: :fishing:


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Yep, Catman hung with the rest of us young bucks! Even with this tardy guy right here who didn't get in the pool but should have...










Heck, on that trip, I had to carry my fish to my car in three separate trips!


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

gus said:


> ill do it all day long


Ive done it before


----------



## 2aces (Jul 2, 2007)

I'm game for a deep drop trip for some Tiles, seabass etc. Just keep me upto date on when & where.

:fishing:


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

AtlantaKing said:


> Yep, Catman hung with the rest of us young bucks! Even with this tardy guy right here who didn't get in the pool but should have...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Everytime I looked over at you you we're steadily cranking them in as was the whole boat. what a lot of people don't realize is that your actua lfishing time on the bottomis very short. When you figure your drop and retreive time can averqage 10 minutes sThat doesn't give you much time left to actualy find and hook the fish,take it off your hook, quiekly reinspect your rig and rebait. Lets asy all that takes another.4 or 5 minutes. Add that to the 1o minutes and you've got 15 minutes tied up in just one . At that very best that only gives you 4 fish per hour. That's why I took a nice comfortable beater chair to relax in anytime the boat moving. ,jk111111111111111


----------



## gus (Jan 24, 2002)

catman said:


> BTW it's very rarely that you'll fish past the 300' line.:beer: :fishing:



depends what u wanna catch


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

gus said:


> depends what u wanna catch


That's an entirely different class of fishing including your equipment.


----------



## 2aces (Jul 2, 2007)

*Jil Carrie walk on schedule*

We have 4 upcoming walk on (a/k/a "put together") trips available:

Sun. 7/15 - CBBT/Spadefish - $ 80.00
Thurs. 7/19 - CBBT/Spadefish - $ 80.00
Wed. 7/25 - Deep Drop/Tilefish - $ 160.00 
Tues. 7/31 - CBBT/Spadefish - $ 80.00

Please give us a call or e-mail if you would like to join us!

Capt. Jim Brincefield


----------

